# Went to buy some bottles and got this.



## huffmnd (Jun 10, 2007)

*I didn't intend on buying these but I couldn't resist does anyone know anything about straight razors? I know that I sure don't.*


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 10, 2007)

My oh my!!!

 Can you post close ups please. Some Straight Razors get quite pricey.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 10, 2007)

Very cool. The little one is for triming.


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*I tried to look them up in my knife book but it doesn't have a good section on razors and it definately doesn't go into detail. So here we go. tThe first one is marked"ANDREW COLUMBUS, COLUMBUS BARBER COLLEGE, COLUMBUS OHIO" on one side and "WESTER BROS, ANCHOR BRAND, MADE IN GERMANY" on the other.*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

If you Folks like straight razors, I will share a few of mine with you. I sell very few straight razors anymore myself, they do not seem to bring the money they deserve for some reason. I sold one on eBay that had a nude woman bathing under a waterfall on its handle. I put it on there with a low starting bid thinking it would take care of its self, BAD MISTAKE! I would like to have that one back. I think they will come back into their own in the near future though. Sorry the pictures ware not a bit better, sort of got in a hurry taking them, in a lazy mode this evening.


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

A few more.


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

And a couple of more. Have some more of them somwhere, these were the only ones I could get a quick hold of.


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*The next one says"SIGNAL" on one side and "JOHN SELLERS AND SONS, SHEFFIELD ENGLAND" on the other.*


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*Those are nice, I would have liked to have seen the one you sold. I haven't ever collected razors before so I don't have a clue about them.*


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*This one says " DAYS SPECIAL, HUBERT DAY AND SONS" on the blade and"WISS AND SONS, NEWARK N.J. " next to the handle. *


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

> huffmnd


Hello huffmnd, I do not have any books on them, nor am I versed on what the values of different ones are , if I am comfortable with the price of one when I see it, I will buy it. I like them well enough, but I do not go out of my way to look for them. Looks like you picked up some pretty nice ones. I believe the ones with figures on the handles are the more desirable, but i am also sure that the names of certain ones are real bell ringers as well.


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*This one says "CLAUSS MADE IN USA"*


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*This one is one of my favorites "OXFORD RAZOR WARRANTED GERMANY" and "GERMANIA"*


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*Here is the little one "GRIFFON CORN RAZOR" on the box and "GRIFFON CUTLERY WORKS" on the blade.*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

> CLAUSS


 I did a completed search on ebay, and found one that looked like yours, it did not meet the reserve price what ever it was. Had a buy it now for $19.99, no bites on that either. Here is a link to it. below. You might do a completed search on each one of them on eBay to see if you find any that sold.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Clauss-Vintage-Straight-Razor-Fancy-Celluloid_W0QQitemZ170118811260QQihZ007QQcategoryZ35990QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*This one is a little different as well "BISMARK REGISTERED" on the handle and on the blade "BISMARK" and "EXTRAQUALITAT SOLIGEN"*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

> OXFORD RAZOR


 I like the OXFORD RAZOR*, SUPER NICE !.* There are eight different ones that went off on ebay, and none of them are the one with the eagle on the handle. As always, FIGURES...............


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*This one is a monster of a blade marked"GEORGE BUTLER & CO, CELLEBRATED SHILLING RAZOR SET AND READY FOR USE" on the side of the blade and the word "ART" inside a circle and "GEORGE BUTLER & CO TRINITY WORKS SHEFFIELD"*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

> BISMARK


 Found two different ones went off on ebay, neither one of them like yours though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/APPLETON-B-S-CO-WS-BISMARK-RAZOR-STRAIGHT-W-BOX-NICE_W0QQitemZ190113978374QQihZ009QQcategoryZ35990QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bismark-Registered-VG-straight-razor-NR_W0QQitemZ190116127847QQihZ009QQcategoryZ35990QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*When it comes to knives I like a Boker, I have carried the same Boker pocket knife with me for the last 18 years and it is just as good today as it was then, so the next three are the ones that I personally like the best. The first is marked "RED INJUN NO 101" and "H BOKER & CO GERMANY"*


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*This one marked "H BOKER & CO"  KLEAN KUTTER"*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

> GEORGE BUTLER & CO


 I did a completed search on the others for you huffmnd, and came up with nothing on them. You might do an active search to see if you find any of them, and put a watch the auction on them to see what they might bring.


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*And lastly "BOKER' "OUR UNRIVALLED EXTRA HOLLOW GROUND FULLY WARRANTED GERMANY"*


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*Thanks L C.*
*The shape of the blade on this "BISMARK" is a bit narrower than the others that I have seen. Is there a good source to go to when trying to find out about straight razors?*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

> BOKER


 OOPS! You snuck that Boker in one me after the fact. Is this it below, I can not see all that well, but it looks like your.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BOKER-CELLULOID-STRAIGHT-RAZOR-M-O-P-COVERED-TANG_W0QQitemZ300117597091QQihZ020QQcategoryZ35990QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

 And here is my Boker, only brought fifteen bucks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BOKER-EMBOSSED-CELLULOID-HANDLE-STRAIGHT-RAZOR_W0QQitemZ300116012159QQihZ020QQcategoryZ35990QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 Here is another with its original box. I am not sure if it is the same one you have or not either.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Boker-RED-INJUN-Barber-Straight-Razor-Solingen-Germany_W0QQitemZ180126221449QQihZ008QQcategoryZ35990QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*Looks like the RED INJUN is a winner, I didn't have a clue as to the price but I like BOKER'S and I had to have it.*


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*Ebay is a strange world at times, you can have something that is high quality and you know it and it doesn't bring anything near what it should and then there are times when you see somebody else selling a piece of junk that would never come close to what you had and it brings three times the price. I don't think that I will ever figure out how that works.*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

Is Your's the Red Injun ?  Keep in mind that the one in the auction *has its original box in super nice condition, as well as the paperwork that came with it too.*


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*Yep it is "RED INJUN No. 101"*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

> Keep in mind that the one in the auction has its original box in super nice condition, as well as the paperwork that came with it too.


 Well, good ! I edited my other response, don't know if you saw iit or not, All I added was - Keep in mind that the one in the auction *has its original box in super nice condition, as well as the paperwork that came with it too.*


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*I got the box too, I'll post a pic in a minute.*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

There is a price guide I am sure for straight razors huffmnd, maybe more than one, but I have never had or seen one before. It is for sure there is at least one if not more available. If you were going to collect them, I believe I would get a price guide book on them and try and learn as much as you can about them.


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

huffmnd , here is a link to one of several of the same being sold on ebay at the moment, in case you may want to purchase one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Razors-Price-Guide-Book-straight-razor_W0QQitemZ180128507484QQihZ008QQcategoryZ378QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*Here it is*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

OUTSTANDING !


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*I had to edit the box pic, the right one should be up now but if it didn't take here it is again. I will probably buy a book on them to give me a little more info on what to look for, I got these from a new friend of mine that contacted me about some bottles that he had for sale. When I got there he had all of these and more, I went through them and picked the ones that I liked the best. He gave me a REAL good deal on them.*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

I FORGOT I WAS ON COMPLETED ITEMS, AND SENT YOU A LINK TO A PRICE GUIDE BOOK WHOSE AUCTION HAS ENDED. SORRY ABOUT THAT ! HERE IS AN  LINK TO AN ACTIVE AUCTION FOR ONE OF THE PRICE GUIDES..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Razors-straight-razor-price-guide-barber-book-blades_W0QQitemZ280124022537QQihZ018QQcategoryZ35990QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

The box looks to be really nice. I liked the fact that you got a good deal too !


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*Thanks again L C *
* I will probably go ahead and get it. It may help me out on the others that he has. There are at least twice as many more that he has.*


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*I only ended up with one hobbleskirt out of the deal though. That is what I was originally going to look for. It was worth the trip for it, I am collecting them from various cities and he had one that I didn't have. I left it on the porch and I haven't got a pic of it yet.*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

I believe it all has to do with timing, if the right people are on eBay to see the item when it is listed, it will do well, if they are not there, then the auction turns into a yard sale.


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*That is true, but you would think that with all of the people that go to ebay that somewhere in the mix there would be at least two people that would do a little bidding, but then again I guess that is what we all want to do. Find an excellent deal with no competition.*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, I can assure you of one thing, if I find something on eBay that I want, I have to battle it out with eight or ten people ! Never seen anything like it


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*LOL!!! That is the way that it goes unless you are like me and you bid on something, then you increase your maximum bid to make sure that nobody will out bid you. You win the auction and get the item......... it will either be broken, repaired or the joker never sends it and scams you and about half a dozen other people with iteme he never intended on shipping out.*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

I remember the first item I bought on eBay. I bid on a vintage Esso oil bottle, gave eighty bucks for it. Never paid attention to where the seller was. Of course they were in England. If I had been paying attention, I never would have placed a bid on it. I did get the bottle, but the shipping charges were pretty steep. That was my first hard learned lesson on eBay. I have bought very little off there, and doubt that I will ever buy anything off there again.


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*I sell on there quite a bit, shipping charges aren't too bad as long as it doesn't weigh more than a pound going international. After that is when the charges start climbing. I hate it though when you run into somebody that is trying to make money on their shipping charges rather than on the item. I buy coins a lot and I have to watch them when you buy a coin for $20 and they try to charge you $99 to ship it.*


----------



## LC (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, I have sold a lot of items on eBay as well. In my auction terms, I state that I charge a $1.00 handling fee. Now, if it is something like a coin, or a small item that takes little or no time to package, I will not charge a handling fee at all, and will let the buyer know I have not charged him or her for it.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 11, 2007)

that oxford waranted one with the eagle has  24 stars  on it... that may help lead  to a date unless thats all they  could  fit


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

*I gave that a shot but that would date it to around 1822, that seems a little early for this one, I did a google search on the name GERMANIA CUTLWORKS but I came up empty.*


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 11, 2007)

> ended up with one hobbleskirt


 
 do you have any from cedartown GA.?


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

No, I don't have any from there.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 11, 2007)

want one?


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 11, 2007)

Do you have a pic?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 11, 2007)

i can get a pic.... all i have is  a few U.S. Pat. Off. i think both 6 and 6 1/2 oz bottles if you want one you can have it for cost of shipping 

 i also have a "pat D" from Reading PA that i could sell you if you want it


----------



## Beebs (Jun 12, 2007)

Huffmnd, I am not sure if this help you, but I checked out Kovel's & this is some of what I found.







 Razors


 Razors were used in ancient Egypt and subsequently wherever shaving was in fashion. The metal razor used in America until about 1870 was made in Sheffield, England. After 1870, machine-made hollow-ground razors were made in Germany or America. Plastic or bone handles were popular. The razor was often sold in a set of seven, one for each day of the week. The set was often kept by the barber who shaved the well-to-do man each day in the shop.





*Category* 
 Razors 

*Pattern or Item* 
 Oxford Co 

*Description* 
 Standing Nude, Grapes, Leaves, Celluloid Handles, Germany 

*Year* 
 2004 

*Price* 
 $125.00


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 12, 2007)

Sounds great just email me at huffmnd@yahoo.com   I am always looking for them.


----------



## huffmnd (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey thanks Beebs, I may have done a little better than I originally thought. I would imagine though that the nude figures on a razor would be worth more than an eagle but you never know. I had a meerschaum pipe that had ( I guess what you would call) a figurehead of a woman that was nude from the waist up and it brought a pretty penny. All of the ones that had eagles on them did not do as well but razors are a different ball game and it may be different. Out of curiosity I may put it on ebay to see what it will do.


----------



## dizzy (Mar 29, 2008)

CAN ANYONE HELP ME I HAVE A GEORGE BUTLER & CO TRINITY WORKS SHEFFIELD ENGLAND RAZOR WITH ART CIRCLED .WITH SHAKESPERES HEAD ON  THE BLADE WITH THE WORDS KEEN AS IS THIS RAZORS EDGE INVISIBLE' SHAKESPERE LOVES LABOR LOST BLACK HANDLE  NO 1 ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE BLADE THE BOX HAS SHAKESPEREON AS WELL IS IT WORTH ANYTHING


----------



## huffmnd (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you have any pics of the razor?


----------



## dizzy (Mar 29, 2008)

heres the picture


----------



## huffmnd (Mar 29, 2008)

That seems to be in pretty good condition. This is just a guess, I am not an expert on them but I would imagine that it is in the $20 to $30 range. But again it is just a guess.


----------



## dizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ive never seen one the same as mine i have looked every where on the net thats why i thaught it might be worth alot more but thank you for taking time to reply


----------



## huffmnd (Mar 30, 2008)

You are welcome. Straight razor collectors usually go for certain types of razors. It depends on the name. The condition. What the handle is made of . Whether it is plastic , celluloid, bakelite, bone, ivory or silver. The decoration on the handle means alot and so does the decoration on the blade. Yours does have a good decorated blade and that is a plus.Again I am no expert on them, I am only stating what I look for myself. If you do a completed listing search on ebay you should get a good general idea.  Then on the other hand timing is everything when it comes to ebay. If you find 2 collectors that just happen to be looking for what you have it may just do a bit better. I hope that this helps.  Oh and one other thing to keep in mind is how much do you like it? When it comes to collecting anything, the market value of anything doesn't matter. If you like it THAT is really what is important.


----------



## dizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

im in south australia and do not know too much about sheffield stuff so i apreciate and information i can get thank you so much


----------



## LC (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello huffmnd, I have never been able to do too well with straight razors on eBay when it comes to prices. I have quite a few of them , but do not care to list them there anymore. I have listed quite a few razors there, many of which were very nice ones. Of course with the medeocore ones you can expect that, being they do not hold much value. I put a pretty nice one with a nude woman on the handle once, and it brought if I remember right $22.50 or in that neighborhood, thought it should have brought a good bit more. But as you say, with eBay , it is all in the timing, you have to the right combination of people at the same time to see it and want it. eBay is a funny place, I put a wood straight razor on there that I made with not the workmanship involved in it as the one shown below and it brought $57.00 ! Go figure.


----------



## passthebottle (Apr 4, 2008)

Interesting thread on straight razors and after watching the movie " Sweeny Todd" remembered that I have one stashed away somewhere and decided to find it, well I did find it and here it is:


----------



## glass man (Apr 9, 2008)

Is there a way to date a razor.I know they were used for a very long time,my grandfather died in 1976 and he prefered a razor over any other shaver. JUSTdidn't want to change with the times I guess,but he said you got a closer shave with a straight razor. I think I still have a personalised shaving mug some where in this junk house. Of course ocupational mugs can go for a lot of money.BEware there are a lot of repos.I would have had to buy those razors too, HUFFMAN,they are very cool!


----------

